# Epson 1080p HDMI problem



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi,
I have a problem I am hoping someone can help me with.

I have the following equipment...

Denon 3806
Sony PS3
Scientific Antlanta 8240HDC cable box
Epson 1080 (first model 1080p made by Epson)
Samsumg 32" flat panel
XBox 360 (normally not in system but tried)
Monoprice MPSP08
Monoprice HDMI extender (cat6 15')

When I originally bought everything it worked fine through the HDMI but when I moved to the new place the only way the HDMI input works on the Epson is with my HTPC.

I have tried the following...

Hooking up the PS3 and 8240HDC via component to the 3806 and letting it upconvert to HDMI= excellent picture via the Samsung, blank screen via Epson
Hooking up component straight to Epson= poor picture quality
Hooking up the PS3 straight to Samsung=excellent picture
Hooking up PS3 straight to the Epson with the same cable= blank screen
Hooking up 8240HDC straight to Samsung=excellent picture
Hooking up 8240HDC straight to Epson=blank screen
Hooking up XBox 360 direct to Epson=excellent picture
I have tried putting a switcher Monoprice MPSP08=Excellent picture from any source to Samsung (Xbox not tried) but only blank screen to Epson from all sources except PC (Xbox not tried)


Suggestions?
I just installed a new bulb so I am not ready to get a new projector yet... I have been living with this problem for about a year and I am getting tired of it.


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

What is the Epson 1080p? 1080p is not a model number that I have come across.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

blitzer said:


> What is the Epson 1080p? 1080p is not a model number that I have come across.


My mistake... I have always called it the 1080p as it was the first 1080p projector from Epson. It is the 1080... http://www.projectorcentral.com/epson_cinema_1080.htm

I have edited my post to reflect it.


----------



## blitzer (Mar 5, 2010)

What is your resolution from your HTPC? Have you tried lower resolutions from your other sources?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

blitzer said:


> What is your resolution from your HTPC? Have you tried lower resolutions from your other sources?


I am running 1920x1080 on the PC and I have run lower rez... down to 1024x768 with no problem
The Cable box is running 1080i
The PS3 is set to 1080p

I will try lower rez on the cable box and see what happens.


----------

